
Uber Hits Roadblock in India After Being Denied Permission to Operate in Delhi - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/16/uber-hits-roadblock-in-india-after-being-denied-permission-to-operate-in-delhi/
======
radmuzom
> almost threw me out of his vehicle when he thought I worked for Uber

> Just this Wednesday, realty website NoBroker’s offices in Bengaluru were
> attacked by traditional brokers who felt threatened by the competition

Assuming this is just the start, I had predicted long back that this will
happen (I also made the mistake of inciting emotion by stating that I will not
be unhappy if it does; which led to a lecture from moderator dang about how I
am relishing violence against Uber executives).

